# Just finished the Mustang install referred from this forum :) pics



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys...about a month or so ago, a member posted on the forum asking for someone to help him install his sytem in his 03 mustang, i responded, and Mike, the owner, was nice enough to let me give it a go... the results are below...

Its rare for me to find a customer who appreciates SQ as much as Mike does, so i really took it on my self to go a step further than what he originally planned on doing  His budget was 1000, and for most shops, that dont get you too far, when you think about dampening and fab work  We originally talked about just a simpel amp rack in the rear, and straight forward box in the trunk...but...things chagned once i started 

that post was here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8670&highlight=bay+area


anyway, lets get started:

goals:

1. install of all gear int he back seat area
2. dampening of key vibration areas
3. good sound quality overall 

lets get started wtih the dampening:

the entire back seat area, all the way up to the rear deck, is dampened with customer supplied raammat, also dampend were the large plastic interior panels, along wtih both door panels:
































































moving onto the audio part, customer supplied alpine headunit resides in the stock location, note remote bass knob flushed into the panel beneath the HU and next to the LED 










The customer also supplied a pair of Image Dyanmics CSX62 chameleon components.  Unfrotuantely, due tot he LARGE size of these speaker, they dont fit int he doors (not even close), and the ONLY way i found that i can fit htem is with wrelatively off axis kicks...so in they went...










moving onto the major attraction, the back seat area, here is hwat it looks like all closed up.

Note the dual IDQ31 31band rack mount eqs facing foward, concealed by tthe seat when they are in the normal position. The vent in the front of the floor rack is an air inlet for a crossflow fan 




























note the mustang logo in raised vinyl on the main cover









and here is what lurks bgehind the covers. two imgae dynamics ID10s, trimed in blue suede fire forwards, and two arc audio 2100xxks, along wtih a kicker crossover, resides in a suede lined well underplexi and my logo. the fan, keeps them cool 




























finally, he has managed to keep about 70 percent of his trunk space, via a fake carpeted wall that extends to both sides, spare tire is still fully accessible 











overall, i havent done a rear seat delete install like this in a long time, and i think it turned out okay  and it does sound pretty dynamic overall, with eye level imaging and staging


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I must say, the pictures don't do it justice. I had all my installers look at it, and their jaws just dropped. It was a beautiful install in person. I thought it sounded pretty good as well. The ID mids have mucho midbass. 

Good job Bing!!


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm guessing his $1000 budget went out the window?


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

geez, how much did it cost you?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i hate you bing. nice work man as always.



daitrong said:


> geez, how much did it cost you?


he's the installer .


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

What a stunning install! Makes me want to redo mine. Props to the installer. Nice choice of gear too.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice stealth install. The Arc and ID equipment look beautiful as well.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

Heh...not really THAT stealth :-D

but i agree, great job!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i kept the labor rate at 1000 bucks  

i do this because i enjoy it, not to make the biggest buck , to me, the look on a customers face, after he sees/hears it is worth way more than money hehe...lets see what the custoemrs says after he sees it in a few hours in person  sure, i think if it was a normal install, iw ould have charged about 1500-2000 for it...but since mike was nice enough to talk to me, and since hes referred throught he fourm, i figured, why not make his day? 

b

p.s. yeah its not all THAT stealth...BUT, the cusotmer has the chances to make a carpet that goes over the floor to hide it better 

just to let you know how strong it is, the picture of the kicks, i took while sitting my ass down on the amp rack, and i weight over 200 lbs haha

b


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Purrrrrrdy!!!

-aaron


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

do the kicks get in the way of regular driving? they seem kind of in the way... but everything else looks good, great work as usual.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Bingster.....

Noice work as usual.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> do the kicks get in the way of regular driving? they seem kind of in the way... but everything else looks good, great work as usual.


not that bad, i wear size 13 shores, and i can shift fine,...unforutantely, do to the large size of hte chameleon, this is about hte ONLY way i can fit hte kicks in the car without going into some major fabbign such as relocation of stuff behind the stock kick and molding it back, so there really wasnt much of an option to save more space  now if we had DLS ultiamtes i there...then we could easily save another inch out of hte kicks 


i think after a few days, once your foot gets used to it, it shouldnt be a problem. 

customer just picked up the car, maybe he will chime in when he gets home 

b


----------



## ID Myke (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am the owner of the car. I have quite a bit to say, so please be patient with me. Bing more then deserves my feedback, and thoughts on this process of working with him, and ultimately now the finished product. 
First and foremost, I'd like to thank the forums, and especially Anthony "Vestax", for referring me to Bing. I started communication with Bing through emails, and he is unbelievably fast and consistent with his responses. We exchanged quite a few emails, and I finally visited him in person to go over my equipment and ideas.
Secondly, I am not one to show off anything I have, I am a very private person. I just love the car audio hobby, and cars in general also. In this specific case, I have no problems whatsoever having it shown off, because Bing just does top notch work. It deserves to be shown, all his hard work, and his passion for the field is unbeatable, honestly.
My dealings with Bing could have not gone any better, he is a class act, plain and simple. I'd like to even say I made a friend through this process, I'd bend over backwards for this guy if he ever needed a favor from me. He's awesome to deal with, and as the car audio plan changed a bit he gave me break after break, it was really unbelievable. 
Prices you can pm me for that. It hardly went over my intended budget, very surprisingly. I was amazed at the layout, materials used, all the dampening. I didn't ask for many of the things Bing did, he went out his way to please his customer. I don't want to go on and on about Bing, but he seriously deserves it, he's a great guy, loves car audio, and anyone that is thinking of having a new system installed, etc. Please take it to him, you will not be disappointed, I gaurentee it. By the way I am very hard to please, I am a perfectionist with alot of things. 
I haven't had enough time to listen to the system, and plus I'll have fun for days on end adjusting all my eq bands, but for now it sounds absolutely awesome. 200w to each side for the chameleon's, its just so natural, clear, and very punchy mid bass-- I really got them because of the midbass. The two id10's just sound absolutely great, not too much for me, but trust me you can make them POUND hard. I just love where he put the bass knob, I can just adjust the bass to my liking. 
Just I can go on and on as I said, but I just couldnt be happier. It is absolutely the best money spent in my life, bar none. Everything about the process was awesome. I'm not the type of guy to kiss anyone's ass, but this is just simply the truth, Bing is just great at what he does, but most importantly he has a PASSION and LOVE for the car audio world, and I gaurentee you---WILL---go the extra mile for you. Any more questions, feel free to fire away. By the way, the kicks are fine, no problem whatsoever. I even tapped the driver side a couple times already slightly, that thing is so strong, it asked me to kick it harder next time.  
Take care everyone, Mike


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn the legend does it again , making my work look like childs play . ALSO props for doing all of that work for 1k , that just spills passion all over the floor.....makes me want to vomit and give you a high five...NICE WORK....and feel free to chime in o amy of my projects bing for some much needed tips.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

that is an incredible installation!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Mike, I'm glad things worked out for you. I know you already have an alarm but if you need additional work done it, you can always call me up for that.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for the kind words mike...

i want to let you know that the feeling is completely mutual.

To me, the things that bring me the most enjoyment is a good customer. One that understands what SQ and nice install means, and gives me the freedom to create. You have also been accomodating and supportive along the entire process...infact, when your car came in, i couldnt sleep the night before, coming up wtih designs in my head to start on monday morning  

It was defintely my pleasure working on your car, any future assistance or needs, dont hesitate to contact me at all  I will do my best to help you in any way, shape or form 

just please dont refer people who want to use rack EQs in a tight dimensions install again


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So if you started on monday how long does the average install take?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

average install on my site takes 3-4 days...with the Zs and Gs i have done so many (30 plus) i can do them with my eyes closed so 3 days ish...

but regardless, i always ask for 4 days, and a soft deadline, and i always leave at least half a day after its all done to wash and vacuum the car, check one last time for any possible defects, and tune the car, before handing it back to the customer...

this way, it keeps the return trips low...so far, out of the isntall i have done in cali, about 70 of them...i have had a total of 2 customers come back with any kind of issue resulting from my labor  whcih sorta acutally resulted in the crappy adhesive i had to use when i first moved out here and the warehouse only had these


----------



## ID Myke (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Anthony, thanks for the offer man on the alarm, in fact I might want to upgrade it in the near future. I will contact you for that for sure. Thanks again.
Hey B, thanks again man, I couldn't be happier. This is like Christmas 10x over early. haha. You deserve all the praise man, really do. 
Anyways to Anthony and B, hopefully I see you guys sometime down the road. 
Anytime you need me B to show off my car to someone or go to a meet, let me know man, I'll help you out with advertisement anytime. 
Take care, Mike


----------

